# Laurel Green paint code



## d100clubcab (Jul 25, 2012)

Is the Laurel Green on Eazy E's 63 or them other cars a metallic paint with a bit of flake in them or is it a regular acrylic urethane? I'm looking for the paint code to get a gallon mixed up.


----------



## Impala'Max (Oct 28, 2011)

Gm code WA2978


----------



## d100clubcab (Jul 25, 2012)

Impala'Max said:


> Gm code WA2978


thats whats up
but is that a "metallic" and i need a base/clear
or can i get away with a single stage acrylic/laquer?


----------



## STR8RIDA (Nov 1, 2007)

metallic, I'd suggest a base clear


----------



## d100clubcab (Jul 25, 2012)

thx


----------



## d100clubcab (Jul 25, 2012)

thx again...

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-PkvA8INtcO8/UXnHQjQ53kI/AAAAAAAABaY/TcwhiLFKTfA/s640/DSC00195.JPG










https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-Gptx32umDLE/UXnGmaY-QxI/AAAAAAAABaI/_JgoAvPoJag/s640/DSC00191.JPG










https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-...3I/AAAAAAAABYo/Lfh9drDuxM8/s640/P1250013x.jpg


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

welp, wasnt expecting that


----------



## d100clubcab (Jul 25, 2012)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> welp, wasnt expecting that


hahaha I had to start cheap on my first restore
$800 and worked this truck for a year
then did a lil restoration on it
bout 15 years ago I had a 65 Impala SS (327/Powerglide)
it just cost too much to do anything with that

i'm ready now tho and lookin for a 62-65 Impala (project)


----------



## david82 (Aug 6, 2012)

Impala'Max said:


> Gm code WA2978


How much does a gallon run for WA2978?


----------



## SHORTY84 (Dec 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------

